# Olympia Sportlerinnen - Playboy Shooting Bericht im Sat1 FFS



## kalle04 (11 Juli 2012)

*Olympia Sportlerinnen - Christin Steuer, Angela Mauer, Christina Schütze, Beate Gaus and Regina Sergeeva - Sat1 FFS - Playboy Shooting 08/2012*



 

 




 

 




 

 



191 MB - ts - 1920 x 1080 - 02:38 min

DepositFiles​


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2012)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Punisher (11 Juli 2012)

Ich mag nackte Sportlerinnen


----------



## prosit87 (11 Juli 2012)

Vielen Danke!!


----------



## Lattenzaun (11 Juli 2012)

Sehr schöne sportliche Frauen.


----------



## fredclever (11 Juli 2012)

schön schnuckelig danke dafeür.


----------



## Thommydoc (11 Juli 2012)

:thx: Super Bilder, mehr davon ! :WOW:


----------



## Chris Töffel (11 Juli 2012)

Auch ich finde die Fotos echt lecker. Bitte mehr.


----------



## Nielebock (11 Juli 2012)

Sportlerinnen müßen nicht immer häßlich sein,wie man da den deutschen Sportlerinnen sieht,danke für die schönen Aufnahmen


----------



## janbam77 (11 Juli 2012)

Bei solchen Ansichten wird es Zeit, dass Olympia endlich startet!


----------



## dersucheressen (12 Juli 2012)

Coole chicas, da freut man sich noch mehr auf Olympia :thumbup:


----------



## finet (12 Juli 2012)

Wow !


----------



## sundaysun22swm (17 Juli 2012)

Auch optisch werden wir bei Olympia einiges zu bieten haben. :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## dieteerdar (17 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank! :thx:


----------



## Jone (17 Juli 2012)

Danke für den Post. Da lohnt es ich mal wieder den PB zu kaufen


----------



## Sarafin (17 Juli 2012)

tolle Körper :thx:


----------



## lkfjdfsy (28 Juli 2012)

unbedingt mehr!! absolut geil!
wenn jemand weiß wos mehr fotos gibt, bitte sofort posten


----------



## Brechter1990 (28 Juli 2012)

Wow. Danke


----------



## neman64 (29 Juli 2012)

:thx: für die tollen sexy nackten Sportlerinnen


----------



## mastino (29 Juli 2012)

sehr schön danke


----------



## Sascha1975 (29 Juli 2012)

Super Bilder! Danke


----------



## Mcgn (2 Aug. 2012)

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## rocel (22 Nov. 2012)

Das gefällt!


----------



## bernhardgrzimek (22 Nov. 2012)

gold glaenzt


----------



## nasenbaer (8 Aug. 2016)

klasse. sehr schön


----------



## hmpflgrr (9 Aug. 2016)

sind die dieses Jahr auch dabei?


----------



## LuigiHallodri (10 Aug. 2016)

Nielebock schrieb:


> Sportlerinnen müßen nicht immer häßlich sein,wie man da den deutschen Sportlerinnen sieht,danke für die schönen Aufnahmen



Das Problem ist, dass man Sportlerinnen im Gegensatz zu anderen Promis oft ungeschminkt zu Gesicht bekommt!
Viele ungeschminkte Sportlerinnen sehen besser aus als ungeschminkte Models!


----------



## walter807 (10 Aug. 2016)

ich werde sportler


----------



## Sarafin (11 Aug. 2016)

:thx::thumbup:


----------

